# Is my oil painting process okay?



## RoshniSingh (May 30, 2020)

Hi! I am new to oil painting and wanted to know from an expert if my process is okay.

1. I first start with a base drawing using Gamsol and paint on a gessoed canvas. Very thin. 
2. I then have a recipe of 3 parts Gamsol, 1 part Linseed oil, and 1 part Stand oil. I add about a teaspoon of Liquin as well to the recipe. I use this from a dropper bottle. 
3. I increase the stand oil content in the recipe with each layer. 
4. I use cold wax and paint for the uppermost layer. 

Is this process okay, and are there any changes i need to make in order to avoid cracking?

Thank you!


----------

